
Thread on Chinese Threat to American Agriculture - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1098030941216432129
======
entity345
> Only (about) 11 percent of Chinese land can be farmed. Most of its
> tremendous land mass is inarable, degraded by erosion, salinization,
> acidification, industrial effluent, sewage, excessive farm chemicals and
> mining runoff.

The figure for the US is 16.6% as of 2011.

The difference comes mostly only from the fact that a lot of China's West half
is either arid, mountainous, or both, despite the author's hysteria.

